# Barnaby Is 14 Years Young Today!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Our beautiful golden boy is 14 today. I can't believe how quick the years have gone by. He continues to make us smile everyday with his naughtiness and silly golden antics, of course he has slowed down somewhat but never lets us forget there is still a pup inside. Barnaby, we have been through so much together, we treasure every moment we have had and will have in the future. We are so proud of you, the wonderful compliments you get make us such proud doggie parents, so here's to you gorgeous boy, have a wonderful day and we look forward to many more happy times together, we love you Barnaby xxx. So now the party begins, we have chosen a happy singing theme so everyone please feel free to post your happy songs, photos or anything that makes you smile on this special day. Happy 14th Birthday Barnaby!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 14th Birthday Barnaby!

Have fun celebrating your special day.

Wishing you many more Happy Birthdays to come and fun filled adventures!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Barnaby!!!!*


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I cannot think of a sweeter 14 year young boy than you Barnaby! Happy, Happy Birthday sweet boy!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Mr. Barnaby  I hope you have a wonderful time with lots of present and lots of goodies 

 If Ben could, he would share his singing monkey with you - or a shoe or two 

Sending lots of love, hugs and kisses to the birthday boy


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You're amazing and so beloved, Barnaby! Happy 14th Birthday to you, my sweet boy!! I hope you have a perfectly happy day! I know you will get lots and lots of love!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barnaby*



swishywagga said:


> Our beautiful golden boy is 14 today. I can't believe how quick the years have gone by. He continues to make us smile everyday with his naughtiness and silly golden antics, of course he has slowed down somewhat but never lets us forget there is still a pup inside. Barnaby, we have been through so much together, we treasure every moment we have had and will have in the future. We are so proud of you, the wonderful compliments you get make us such proud doggie parents, so here's to you gorgeous boy, have a wonderful day and we look forward to many more happy times together, we love you Barnaby xxx. So now the party begins, we have chosen a happy singing theme so everyone please feel free to post your happy songs, photos or anything that makes you smile on this special day. Happy 14th Birthday Barnaby!!!
> 
> Cute Dogs Bark the "Happy Birthday" Song - YouTube


Barnaby: Hope you have the BEST BIRTHDAY ever! You are a very special boy and your parents love you very much!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope your're having a fantastic birthday, Barnaby. Party on!!!!


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday Barnaby, 

I hope you are having a wonderful time and that there are many more special Birthdays to come


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

arty:arty:arty:arty: Happy 14th Birthday beautiful Barnaby!!arty:arty:arty:arty:

I hope that you have a lovely, special day eating all of the treats you love and doing all of your favourite things! You're such a special boy and so many of us on the forum adore you  Cheeky senior boy! Your family must be so proud of you reaching such a fantastic age and I wish you many, many more years of happiness :leapfrog::yes: 

You're Sammy's golden role model and he said when he grows up he wants be just like you! He wanted to do something special for your big day, so he insisted that I got the party hats out and he wore one just for you. (I would have got the others to wear hats, but gsd's aren't too patient to stand still for a minute) lol.

Hope that you all have a lovely evening and give the birthday boy big golden cuddles from all of us!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats on your 14 years young Barnaby  Here is a happy video for you.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Barnaby


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Barnaby!:banana::drummer:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Barnaby!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday to handsome Barnaby! And many more...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BARNABY! 








*


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I have another fun vid for your boy, from your part of the world. This guy is only 9 now but reminds me of Mr. Barnaby for some reason 

[vimeo]71906871[/vimeo]


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> I have another fun vid for your boy, from your part of the world. This guy is only 9 now but reminds me of Mr. Barnaby for some reason
> 
> [vimeo]71906871[/vimeo]


Thanks so much for the videos, unfortunately I can't see the second one, can you post it again! :wavey:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe the link will work instead ? You quoted it just fine.
https://vimeo.com/71906871


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

*One Of Our Favourites!*

I always sing this one to Barnaby, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Barnaby!!! Have a great day and lots of yummy treats. 

:artydude:artydude:artydude

arty:arty:arty:arty2:arty2:arty2:
:headbang2:headbang2:headbang2


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

*Barnaby's Special Girl*

So many beautiful goldens have gone to the bridge, but there is one very special girl who means so much to Barnaby and I, they would have been the perfect match. This is for you Tiny we love and miss you, hope you are partying at the bridge x


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happiest of birthdays to an awesome boy!!! I still think that Tiny would love to have met him, I always thought of him as her very, very special friend.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday lovely Mr Barnaby!!!  We wish we were partying with you today!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Barnaby - a HUGE Happy Birthday from me!!! (I've been sending mental birthday wishes to you all day, but just been able to post.) 

Sending you wishes for plenty of opportunities to cause some mischief and make your people giggle!

I also had cheese and crackers in your honor


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 14th Birthday sweet Barnaby! Wish you many, many happy years with your loving family.

*"Forever Young"*
May God bless and keep you always 
May your wishes all come true
May you always do for others 
And let others do for you
May you build a ladder to the stars 
And climb on every rung
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young 
May you stay forever young.​


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wishing you a very Happy 14th Birthday Barnaby!!!!:wave:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy, happy, happy birthday Barnaby !!!! Have a wonderful day with your wonderful Mom and family. You are a special boy.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday, sir Barnaby. Youth is a state of mind and is all about attitude so methinks you are indeed 14 years young .


----------



## silverstrand (Aug 27, 2012)

*Happy 14th, Barnaby!*

Congratulations from our family, and especially from Lana, who has also celebrated her 14th, 8 months ago!! May Barnaby have a wonderful 14th year and more to come. These old goldens are so special and full of spirit. We can all learn a lot by their happy determination. Happy Birthday, Barnaby!
Sandy and Lana:wavey:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby and I would like to thank you all so very much for all your lovely videos, pictures and birthday wishes. I asked Barnaby if I could take some new photos of him and he said he's not sure with his schedule being so full, I will try and bribe him with some bacon rasher treats!.:bowl:


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Barnaby you handsome devil! 14! I don't believe it! Not a day over 8!  Happy happy birthday!!! I hope you got spoiled rotten!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry I'm a day late .
* Happy Birthday *
* Barnaby*
May you have many more 
Love Sheldon and Mom


----------



## thentherewhere5 (Dec 30, 2011)

*happy bithday barnaby*

happy birthday barnaby,lovely dog from chester the golden retriever and oliver the labradoodle and their owners




[/QUOTE]


----------

